# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  صدر حديثا كتاب »أسنى المطالب في صلة الأرحام والأقارب«

## عبد الرحمان المغربي

السلام عليكم هذا مقال منشور في الرابط أحببت أن أطلع عليه الإخوان :
http://www.aldahereyah.net/forums/sh...6872#post16872

صدر حديثا كتاب 
»أسنى المطالب في صلة الأرحام والأقارب«وهذا رابطه
http://www.fozy1.com/asuar/suar/fozy...2_46_45_PM.jpg

لمؤلفه: أحمد بن حجر، الهيتمي، المكي، الصوفي، الشافعي.

وذلك عن: الدار الأثرية، عمان، الأردن.
وقد حققه الشيخ
أكرم بن محمد زيادة الفالوجي الأثري
فقد قدم له مقدمة وافية، شكر فيها كل من أعانه على تحقيقه.
ثم ترجم للمصنف (الهيتمي) ترجمة مختصرة وافية.
ثم بين آراء ابن حجر الهيتمي الاعتقادية، مبيناً مصادر ترجمته.
ثم عرف بالكتاب تعريفاً مختصراً وافياً.
ثم وصف المخطوطات الخمس التي قابل الكتاب عليها.
ثم بين مواضع باقي مخطوطات ومصورات مخطوطات الكتاب في أنحاء العالم.
ثم وضع صوراً واضحة لأول كل مخطوطة وآخرها.
ثم بين منهجه وأهدافه في تحقيق الكتاب، ونشره.
ثم ألبسه لباساً سلفياً، علمياً، حضارياً، فروس الصفحات كلها باسم الكتاب كاملاً، مفرعاً الكتب والأبواب، ومرقما الصفحات في سطر واحد.
ثم أثبت آيات الكتاب الكريم من مصحف المدينة المنورة معزوة إلى سورها وأرقامها.
ثم ميز متن الكتاب بخط يختلف حجمه عن خط التحقيق. 
فأثبت الاختلاف بين النسخ في متن الكتاب.
وكذلك نهايات صفحات كل مخطوطة.
ثم سلسل الأحاديث والآثار بأرقام تسلسلية.
وخرج أحاديثه تخريجاً مختصراً مفيداً. 
وصدرها بأحكام علماء الحديث عليها.
وميزها بخطوط تختلف عن خط الكتاب.
وميز الأقوال من الأفعال.
وكذلك آثار السلف وأقوالهم.
معلقاً على أباطيل الهيتمي الصوفية، وضلالاته العقدية.
مبيناً غريب المعاني.
مترجماً أعلام الرجال.
معرفاً بالكتب الواردة في متن الكتاب.
وكذلك ببعض الأماكن والبلدان.
عازياً الأبيات الشعرية إلى قائليها مبينا بحورها وتتماتها ـ أحيانا ـ.
وأتبع ذلك فهارس وكشافات وافية لآيات القرآن الواردة في الكتاب.
ثم الأحاديث المرفوعة قولاً.
ثم الأحاديث المرفوعة فعلاً والآثار.
ثم كشاف الأعلام غير المترجمين.
ثم كشاف الأعلام المترجمين.
ثم كشاف الأبيات الشعرية وقائليها، ومواضعها في صفحات الكتاب.
ثم جريدة ـ ثرية ـ بأسماء الكتب والمراجع المطبوعة التي رجع إليها، مرتبة حسب أنساب وأسماء مصنفيها
ثم جريدة المصادر الآلية والموسوعات).الإل  كترونية(
ثم فهرس للمحتويات.

وقد بلغت صفحات الكتاب (1076) صفحة من الحجم المتوسط (1724 x)
كل ذلك في ثوب قشيب، وطباعة فاخرة، وتجليد أنيق، وإخراج متميز ينم عن ذوق رفيع، امتاز به المحقق، إذ هو نفسه الذي ينضد كتبه، ويخرجها، وينسقها، فجزاه الله خيراً ونفع بهذا الكتاب كاتبه ومحققه وجميع المسلمين.
علماً أن هذا الكتاب هو الكتاب السادس للمحقق، إذ سبقه في النشر والصدور:
1ـ معجم شيوخ الطبري سنة 1426هـ جمع وتأليف. 
وهذا رابطه 
http://www.fozy1.com/asuar/suar/fozy...9_23_04_AM.jpg
2ـ المعجم الصغير لرواة ابن جرير سنة 1426هـ جمع تأليف. 
وهذا رابطه
http://www.fozy1.com/asuar/suar/fozy...9_14_47_AM.jpg
http://www.fozy1.com/asuar/suar/fozy...9_17_57_AM.jpg
3ـ تمام المنة في تقريب صريح السنة سنة 1426هـ شرح وتحقيق. 
وهذا رابطه
http://www.fozy1.com/asuar/suar/fozy...2_52_43_PM.jpg
4ـ الأسس المشيدة في التوحيد والعقيدة سنة 1427هـ جمع وتأليف 
وهذا رابطه
http://www.fozy1.com/asuar/suar/fozy...9_21_17_AM.jpg
5ـ ترسيخ المدخل إلى علم التاريخ سنة 1427هـ جمع وتأليف. 
وهذا رابطه
http://www.fozy1.com/asuar/suar/fozy...9_22_21_AM.jpg
والحمد لله رب العالمين
وهذ الاربط من جديد : http://www.aldahereyah.net/forums/sh...6872#post16872

----------

